# John Powell's HTTYD score available on omni publishing!



## Snarf (Oct 2, 2020)

So this just got released 









John Powell’s "How To Train Your Dragon" Full Orchestral Score


One of the most notable features of Powell’s score, is how it blends musical styles and instrumentation




omnimusicpublishing.com


----------



## d.healey (Oct 2, 2020)

I'll add this to my Christmas list :D


----------



## JohnG (Oct 2, 2020)

ordered today.

@d.healey I suggest popping this into your "early purchase" stocking, lest they deplete stores.


----------



## Maximvs (Oct 3, 2020)

It is wonderful to see a score like this one by Powell becoming available for the general public, unfortunately I feel the shipping cost is way too much, for me living in Switzerland is almost the same cost of the score !!!!


----------



## yiph2 (Oct 3, 2020)

Massimo said:


> It is wonderful to see a score like this one by Powell becoming available for the general public, unfortunately I feel the shipping cost is way too much, for me living in Switzerland is almost the same cost of the score !!!!


Same, for me it is almost $100 :emoji_astonished:


----------



## Pincel (Oct 3, 2020)

Massimo said:


> It is wonderful to see a score like this one by Powell becoming available for the general public, unfortunately I feel the shipping cost is way too much, for me living in Switzerland is almost the same cost of the score !!!!



Same for my country, that's why I haven't bought any of the Omni stuff, even though I'd really love to, but I can't justify the cost.


----------



## brek (Oct 3, 2020)

Even in the US, the default shipping option was as much as the book. Thank goodness, despite my need to purchase immediately, I noticed and went back to select the $5 option.


----------



## JohnG (Oct 3, 2020)

it costs less than a class at a community college

scores are not a place to save money; they can save you years


----------



## Scamper (Oct 3, 2020)

Massimo said:


> It is wonderful to see a score like this one by Powell becoming available for the general public, unfortunately I feel the shipping cost is way too much, for me living in Switzerland is almost the same cost of the score !!!!



Right, I always want to find some trusty guys in europe for a bulk order to share the shipping cost. I just can't really justify those $50-80 for shipping alone. On the other hand, HTTYD is almost a must have.


----------



## brek (Oct 3, 2020)

JohnG said:


> it costs less than a class at a community college
> 
> scores are not a place to save money; they can save you years


Yup, the Omni scores are well worth it at any shipping cost. It can't be overstated how well done these are.


----------



## JohnG (Oct 3, 2020)

brek said:


> It can't be overstated how well done these are.



Good point @brek . The ones I own are amazingly complete and well printed. I wish you could buy a hardback edition; my one quibble is the binding is not "for the ages." But worth 10x to a curious composer what's being charged.


----------



## JohnG (Oct 3, 2020)

Scamper said:


> I just can't really justify those $50-80 for shipping alone.



I mean, unless you are a poverty-stricken student, why not? People justify $500 for an upgraded stereo in their cars all the time

I'm not picking on you in case you _are_ a poverty-stricken student. That is a tough place to be.


----------



## Gene Pool (Oct 3, 2020)

brek said:


> Yup, the Omni scores are well worth it at any shipping cost. It can't be overstated how well done these are.



Well, they're not well done, but they're fine for score study.


----------



## Scamper (Oct 3, 2020)

JohnG said:


> I mean, unless you are a poverty-stricken student, why not? People justify $500 for an upgraded stereo in their cars all the time
> 
> I'm not picking on you in case you _are_ a poverty-stricken student. That is a tough place to be.



I agree, that these are great value, considering how rarely you can get your hands on such popular scores.
Being a student and hobbyist though, I have pretty limited budget for everything music. Also some people had to pay import tax for additional $50-80 after buying scores from omni. I think the price of the score itself is fine, but the additional costs are pretty rough.


----------



## rgames (Oct 3, 2020)

Yeah I'm excited about that one too - ordered as soon as I saw the email. One of my favorite scores.

Omni does do a good job on these. I think it's basically one guy, right? I wonder how they handle the licensing and whether they could get around the shipping issues with digital copies.


----------



## Wes Antczak (Oct 3, 2020)

I think it's wonderful that Varese-Sarabande also just released the Deluxe Edition CD that matches Omni's scorebook. Also not to be missed IMO!


----------



## JohnG (Oct 3, 2020)

rgames said:


> Yeah I'm excited about that one too - ordered as soon as I saw the email. One of my favorite scores.
> 
> Omni does do a good job on these. I think it's basically one guy, right? I wonder how they handle the licensing and whether they could get around the shipping issues with digital copies.



Interesting. IDK if it's just one guy; if it is he does a very good job!

I would guess the reason there are no digital copies could be piracy. It could also stem from an agreement with the actual copyright holder (presumably the studio that released the movie) not to make unlimited print runs and not to make digital versions. It could conceivably also be a union issue with the original orchestrators and copyists. 

Otherwise it's hard to picture why some other scores on Omni's website are labeled, "Sold Out."


----------



## Scamper (Oct 3, 2020)

rgames said:


> I wonder how they handle the licensing and whether they could get around the shipping issues with digital copies.



According to a message from Omni, he won't do PDF versions, because the royalties are apparently much higher and he can't afford it.


----------



## Wes Antczak (Oct 3, 2020)

Personally, I'm fine with just the printed copy, especially if it means the difference between Omni being able to afford the royalties or not being able to print these at all.


----------



## tonaliszt (Oct 3, 2020)

Gene Pool said:


> Well, they're not well done, but they're fine for score study.


What makes you say that? I'm not an expert, but they seem high quality.


----------



## ed buller (Oct 3, 2020)

JohnG said:


> Interesting. IDK if it's just one guy; if it is he does a very good job!
> 
> I would guess the reason there are no digital copies could be piracy. It could also stem from an agreement with the actual copyright holder (presumably the studio that released the movie) not to make unlimited print runs and not to make digital versions. It could conceivably also be a union issue with the original orchestrators and copyists.
> 
> Otherwise it's hard to picture why some other scores on Omni's website are labeled, "Sold Out."



yup One Guy .Tim . Lives in the valley...amazing operation. Glad he's back on his feet too. I hear from the grapevine LOT's of tasty scores coming soon. Including one that people will go crazy for !

best

ed


----------



## ed buller (Oct 3, 2020)

Gene Pool said:


> Well, they're not well done, but they're fine for score study.


Rubbish..they ARE well done and worth every penny !!

e


----------



## MartinH. (Oct 3, 2020)

JohnG said:


> I mean, unless you are a poverty-stricken student, why not? People justify $500 for an upgraded stereo in their cars all the time



85$ + 100$ shipping
-> outrageous shipping cost

185$ + free shipping
-> still too expensive compared to some others, but at least it has higher resale value now

370$ + 100$ shipping, but it's 50% off and free shipping, but only on black friday week
-> nobrainer, what are you waiting for???


----------



## Gene Pool (Oct 3, 2020)

tonaliszt said:


> What makes you say that? I'm not an expert, but they seem high quality.



I'm going off of the sample pages, which I assume are representative. But, like I say, no big deal, since there is nothing preventing them from serving their intended purpose. Just don't use them as models for score prep is all.


----------



## jbuhler (Oct 3, 2020)

JohnG said:


> Good point @brek . The ones I own are amazingly complete and well printed. I wish you could buy a hardback edition; my one quibble is the binding is not "for the ages." But worth 10x to a curious composer what's being charged.


You could pay to have them rebound. One issue with scores though is they need to open wide and it gets harder to do that as the volume increases in number of pages.


----------



## Maximvs (Oct 4, 2020)

JohnG said:


> it costs less than a class at a community college
> 
> scores are not a place to save money; they can save you years


Fine and I agree with you but shipping cost is way too much. I order books and other goods from the States quite often and I never paid 100$ for shipping unless I purchase heavy and expensive items...


----------



## ed buller (Oct 5, 2020)

worth every penny. I live in London and the cost was double. But it arrived three days later, insured. It has lot's of extra Text about the score. The Binding is getting better than his first scores. This will last .

best

e


----------



## dcoscina (Oct 5, 2020)

ed buller said:


> worth every penny. I live in London and the cost was double. But it arrived three days later, insured. It has lot's of extra Text about the score. The Binding is getting better than his first scores. This will last .
> 
> best
> 
> e


Wow it looks like a terrific book! I'm happy to have Total Recall and The Matrix in my collection. 

And just wait to see which Horner Omni is releasing next...


----------



## bryla (Oct 5, 2020)

Got mine today. It's right it feels sturdier than the previous and there's a lot of material. But as @Gene Pool points there are better models for score prep and engraving. That's not an excuse though not to study it nor support Omni Music (not what Gene Pool implied though).


----------



## South Thames (Oct 5, 2020)

> Same for my country, that's why I haven't bought any of the Omni stuff, even though I'd really love to, but I can't justify the cost.



I live in the UK and have now purchased 4 Omni scores. I look at it this way: before Omni, if anyone had told me somebody would release some of my favourite scores for under 100 dollars each, I'd have assumed they were talking rubbish. A lot of film music fans would pay well over the asking price (excluding postage) for these. If my actual spend ends up being closer to 190 dollars per score then I'm fine with that since it more than reflects the value of the product to me; I'm just sorry most of it is not going to the guy who publishes them.

My only niggle with Omni is not the engraving but the text, which reads like a student essay most of the time. The second para in the screenshot above is typical -- 'John Powell is a versatile composer. He is equally at ease...' But hey, you can't have everything.



> And just wait to see which Horner Omni is releasing next.



Me too. Am hoping for _Aliens_.


----------



## dcoscina (Oct 5, 2020)

Consider that the average Hal Leonard Sig Williams score of a SUITE< not the whole score > costs just as much. Omni is a steal. And I don't think anyone is complaining about the price of the books which is a super fair. It's the international shipping which kills some of this enthusiasm is all.


----------



## DR BOOWHO (Oct 6, 2020)

jbuhler said:


> You could pay to have them rebound. One issue with scores though is they need to open wide and it gets harder to do that as the volume increases in number of pages.


It's the first thing I do when I get a peice of music just hoping there's enough room to guillotine the spine and punch some holes in this score


----------



## prodigalson (Oct 6, 2020)

ed buller said:


> worth every penny. I live in London and the cost was double. But it arrived three days later, insured. It has lot's of extra Text about the score. The Binding is getting better than his first scores. This will last .
> 
> best
> 
> e



wow, how did you get yours so fast?? I live in NYC and ordered as soon as they were available and I still haven't received it. :(


----------



## ed buller (Oct 6, 2020)

prodigalson said:


> wow, how did you get yours so fast?? I live in NYC and ordered as soon as they were available and I still haven't received it. :(


DHL my friend

e


----------



## Ryan Fultz (Oct 6, 2020)

Very jealous of you guys, I ordered mine within 5 minutes of it going live, live 30 minutes from the initial shipping location and paid for 1 day delivery, going to be sending an email tomorrow.


----------



## Karma (Oct 7, 2020)

Got mine in the UK very fast too. It's lovely, and absolutely a no brainer for me (despite the postage costing more than the book!). I would have loved a hardback option too.

The ones JP has at his Studio look very snazzy. Though obviously they're not omni nor publicly available.


----------



## iaink (Oct 7, 2020)

dcoscina said:


> Wow it looks like a terrific book! I'm happy to have Total Recall and The Matrix in my collection.
> 
> And just wait to see which Horner Omni is releasing next...



Glory is next.


----------



## dcoscina (Oct 7, 2020)

iaink said:


> Glory is next.


yup I knew that but I wasn't sure I should say because it's not been officially announced by Omni.


----------



## iaink (Oct 7, 2020)

dcoscina said:


> yup I knew that but I wasn't sure I should say because it's not been officially announced by Omni.



It was discussed in the ASMAC tribute last month.


----------



## Andrew0568 (Oct 7, 2020)

iaink said:


> Glory is next.


This is amazing news! The Glory soundtrack is one of my favorite scores of all time. Did he mention what the other upcoming scores will be?


----------



## peladio (Oct 7, 2020)

Instant buy..


----------



## mnp.fede (Oct 7, 2020)

Those books look incredibly well done, but i can't afford them atm want to wait until i can buy 2-3 at once to save on the shipping. Maybe I may be able to find someone here in Italy willing to buy in bulk to split the shipping costs...


----------



## Eric G (Oct 7, 2020)

Instant Buy. 

Glory will be another instant buy. Wish he could get the Wrath of Khan by Horner.


----------



## mnp.fede (Oct 7, 2020)

I've read on the omni website that they had Elfman's edward scissorhand on their catalogue, but it's unavailable now. It's one of my favourite film scores and I would buy it no matter the shipping or whatever other additional cost. Does anyone know where to get it?


----------



## iaink (Oct 8, 2020)

Eric G said:


> Instant Buy.
> 
> Glory will be another instant buy. Wish he could get the Wrath of Khan by Horner.



I'm ready on the trigger. Glory will go in 2 hours or less...

I would love to see Wrath of Khan, also, and Search for Spock. I saw the original hand written score for Search for Spock many years ago at Paramount... one of the best orchestrated scores, imo. Hope Omni could get to it some day.


----------



## Eric G (Oct 8, 2020)

iaink said:


> I'm ready on the trigger. Glory will go in 2 hours or less...
> 
> I would love to see Wrath of Khan, also, and Search for Spock. I saw the original hand written score for Search for Spock many years ago at Paramount... one of the best orchestrated scores, imo. Hope Omni could get to it some day.



What!?! 

In a few hours. I am going to start hovering right now.


----------



## iaink (Oct 8, 2020)

Eric G said:


> What!?!
> 
> In a few hours. I am going to start hovering right now.



I mean when it is released (I don't know when that is) - it will sell out quickly.


----------



## Eric G (Oct 8, 2020)

iaink said:


> I mean when it is released (I don't know when that is) - it will sell out quickly.


LOL, wishful thinking on my part.


----------



## dcoscina (Oct 8, 2020)

I cannot wait for Korngold's Adventures of Robin Hood. Omni is coming out with that monster down the line and it should be amazing. The writing in that score is next level. But I'm sure that book will be over 500 pages.

And of course the next Goldsmith release.... which is happening before the Korngold.


----------



## yiph2 (Oct 8, 2020)




----------



## dcoscina (Oct 8, 2020)

yiph2 said:


>


Well said Mr Powell. Sadly this had to be posted but these are the times we live in.


----------



## PeterBaumann (Oct 8, 2020)

Are the scores from Omni limited runs or do they restock if they sell out?


----------



## ed buller (Oct 8, 2020)

PeterBaumann said:


> Are the scores from Omni limited runs or do they restock if they sell out?


It depends on his agreement with the rights holders. Lot's of begging and Arm twisting involved. The studios aren't that bothered about this. Tim's bushiness model involves a lot of persuasion and selling the idea . As you can see with The John Powell Score it took a lot of work to get it made. Edward Scissorhands won't be re-made, Neither will Willow ! So grab what ever you fancy whilst you can !

best

ed


----------



## ThomasNL (Oct 8, 2020)

If anyone in the netherlands or surroundings want to split up shipping costs, hit me up!


----------



## prodigalson (Oct 8, 2020)

ed buller said:


> DHL my friend
> 
> e



Ah well, if only we had functional postal service here in the US...


----------



## Tom Ferguson (Oct 8, 2020)

This is awesome! If there are any bulk buy groups in Europe/UK forming, please count me in if possible! (I'm in the UK)


----------



## minor seventh (Oct 9, 2020)

I would be in as well if we found a group in Europe (Germany in my case)!


----------



## Giscard Rasquin (Oct 9, 2020)

Me too. Currently Spain, but The Netherlands is ok as well if that’s easier.


----------



## babylonwaves (Oct 9, 2020)

@minor seventh 

I'd be in. the shipping costs scale, but they get less when buying multiple copies. anybody else from germany?


----------



## JeffvR (Oct 10, 2020)

ThomasNL said:


> If anyone in the netherlands or surroundings want to split up shipping costs, hit me up!


Yes I'd like to join! (See your PM)


----------



## minor seventh (Oct 12, 2020)

Hi all, I guess I could place an order for anyone interested. But apart from the benefit of sharing the original shipping costs we would then end up with the individual shipping to your home and most likely customs duties. Don't know if that's a way to go or if you have any better ideas?


----------



## Beans (Oct 14, 2020)

Has anyone else received their copy? My order was placed on the 3rd of October with an estimated delivery of the 13th. Haven't received a shipping notification.

East coast of the US, for what it's worth. Not a huge deal, just curious about the experience of others.


----------



## JohnG (Oct 14, 2020)

Just received mine today, @Beans and ordered a while back, maybe two weeks?


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Oct 17, 2020)

Just received my copy today. Absolutely love the rather detailed analysis section they included in the front as well.


----------



## Tom Ferguson (Oct 17, 2020)

I sucked up the postage and just went with it because in the grand scheme it really isn't a huge amount compared to masterwork I'll be getting in return haha. Looking forward to receiving it! Damn I really hope we get a HtTyD 2 and 3 score!


----------



## jneebz (Oct 17, 2020)

Beans said:


> Has anyone else received their copy? My order was placed on the 3rd of October with an estimated delivery of the 13th. Haven't received a shipping notification.
> 
> East coast of the US, for what it's worth. Not a huge deal, just curious about the experience of others.


Ordered on Oct. 8, it was shipped Oct. 16. West coast USA.


----------



## Beans (Oct 17, 2020)

Thanks, all. Looks like my October 3rd order shipped today.


----------



## JoelSim (Oct 17, 2020)

Got mine 2 weeks ago. Had so much fun reading it. Highly recommend!


----------



## Yogevs (Oct 18, 2020)

JohnG said:


> Just received mine today, @Beans and ordered a while back, maybe two weeks?



Could you take some pictures - I'm really wondering about how thick it is, quality, etc...


----------



## Ivan M. (Oct 18, 2020)

That soundtrack is a masterpiece!

Regarding the score, I'm only interested to se how the atonal part was notated in Test Drive at 1:20 : 


(Any suggestions for alternatives from the public domain repertoaire I can look into?)


----------



## dcoscina (Oct 18, 2020)

Ivan M. said:


> That soundtrack is a masterpiece!
> 
> Regarding the score, I'm only interested to se how the atonal part was notated in Test Drive at 1:20 :
> 
> ...



Perhaps some nice forum member who purchased this book can explain what Powell is doing in the part. 

not sure you follow Powell on IG it FB but he issued a statement that says if this book is reproduced at all (illegally) it will be the last score that he releases in this format ever again.


----------



## bryla (Oct 18, 2020)

That sounds like classic Penderecki. De Natura Sonoris or Threnody. But honestly: get the book for the details so that Powell and Omni and other publishers know that there is a demand for stuff like this.


----------



## Skyroads (Nov 28, 2020)

Is there still someone who want to order the score? I live in Switzerland and if we could split the shipping costs a bit would be awesome!

Reach out to me if you're interested


----------



## Giscard Rasquin (Nov 29, 2020)

Skyroads said:


> Is there still someone who want to order the score? I live in Switzerland and if we could split the shipping costs a bit would be awesome!
> 
> Reach out to me if you're interested



I’d be interested still as well. Currently living in Spain. Let me know if you finally go for it.


----------



## ed buller (Nov 29, 2020)

dcoscina said:


> Perhaps some nice forum member who purchased this book can explain what Powell is doing in the part.
> 
> not sure you follow Powell on IG it FB but he issued a statement that says if this book is reproduced at all (illegally) it will be the last score that he releases in this format ever again.


Semitone clusters in all strings ( average 4 notes marked as 3 div) "gliss to highest note and maintain cluster".........classic ligeti/Penderecki

best

ed


----------



## dcoscina (Nov 29, 2020)

ed buller said:


> Semitone clusters in all strings ( average 4 notes marked as 3 div) "gliss to highest note and maintain cluster".........classic ligeti/Penderecki
> 
> best
> 
> ed


Not to be a dink but that part is really the only section in the entire score where I kinda wish Powell had written something more aleatoric (a la Goldenthal or Don Davis Matrix) with a bunch of flurries in the winds and brass to signify the loss of control and impending doom. Of course that’s purely my own taste coming through but it’s one that persists whenever I watch that fabulous film (and score). Make no mistake I think HTTYD is one of the finest scores of the new millennia

edit- it’s also worth mentioning that Powell may have tried that approach but the director didn’t like it... it also could have been too busy considering the dialogue and sound FX. The end result still supplies harmonic/tonal instability but doesn’t call too much attention to itself


----------



## Elois (Jul 10, 2021)

Hello,

I'm trying to transcribe "New Tail", and was wondering the voicing of chords in this very short passage. It does not seem complex, but I can't exactly track what the 2nd clarinet and horns are doing. Here's a guess :






Is someone willing to share this very short extract (obviously if it is not contrary to the rules) ?

Thanks !

NB : If someone in France is willing to buy the score and share the shipping cost, please don't hesitate to contact me


----------

